# Identify JD Spacer/Weight



## gary r. (Jul 22, 2020)

Hello
I bought a 4200 tractor out of Arkansas and they had these attached
on the front as counterweights.
THey measure a tad over 10" across and roughly 1 3/4 inch thick and weigh 26 pounds each.
8 hole pattern and the centers are removeable. There is a factory groove across the width like the timing mark on a chevy harmonic balancer.
Looks like a wheel spacer to me . I have no use for them so if someone can Identify them
I can get them to the right person.
Regards Gary in central Ohio


----------

